

Why Not to Try to Learn Everything - mcavaliere
http://mikecavaliere.com/why-not-to-learn-everything/

======
drwolf
Can confirm. In the last 8 years I specialized in 2 major things: all source
analysis and specific tool engineering. This greatly simplified my life.

